# Positionieren mit CU305 über Verfahrsätze



## Kawayam (24 Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und brauche Hilfe:
ich habe das Servosystem CU 305 und möchte einen Synchron Servomotor damit positionieren. Insgesamt benötige ich 5 Positionen, die immer gleich sind. Leider verfüge ich nur über eine SPS S7-312. Somit möchte den Antrieb konventionell verdrahten und den Rest in der SPS erledigen.

Da ich noch nie mit dem Antrieb gearbeitet habe, bin ich langsam verzweifelt. Irgendwie kommen bei dem Versuchsaufbau keinerlei Signale
an die Eingänge der CU. Wie kann ich deren Zustände beobachten?

Könnte mir jemand ein Beispiel für die Parametrierung über "Starter" zukommen lassen? Eventuell hab ich da einen grundsätzlichen Fehler gemacht?

Ich bitte um eure Hilfe, da ich zeitlich echt unter Druck stehe.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.
der Matthes


----------



## Proxy (24 Mai 2010)

Willkommen im Forum,
erstmal müsstest du wenn ich mich jetzt nich ganz täusche die Signale mit den Starter sehen wenn einer anliegt an den eingängen. Dazu musst du nichtmal die CPU richtig eingebunden haben. Du musst im Starter bei den Eingängen eine Grüne LED gebkommen wenn dieser ein high signal hat. Wenn das nicht der fall ist vermute ich mal stark das da noch was an der Verdrahtung falsch ist.


----------



## IBFS (24 Mai 2010)

Kawayam schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand ein Beispiel für die Parametrierung über "Starter" zukommen lassen? Eventuell hab ich da einen grundsätzlichen Fehler gemacht?
> 
> Ich bitte um eure Hilfe, da ich zeitlich echt unter Druck stehe.


 
Also hier fehlt ja alles an Information.

1. Wurde schon mal eine Moter-IB gemacht?
2. Kannst du über die Startersoftware (Bedientafel) den Motor bewegen.
3. Hast du alle Dokus als PDF und auch gelesen.
4. Ein Beispiel kannst du nur erwarten - finde ich - wenn du DEIN Grund-IB-File hier postest. Dann kann man nämlich sehen, wie die die Eingänge belegt hast. Und man sieht alle Motor- und Geberdaten.
5. Ich kann ja nicht einschätzen, ob die mit den Grundlagen der Antriebstechnik vertrat bist, aber ganz ohne wird es lieder nicht gehen.

Gruß


----------



## IBFS (24 Mai 2010)

Auf alle Fälle wirst du nicht mit den Sätzen 1,2,3,4,5 arbeiten können,
den durch die Codierung der Verschalteten Eingänge gehts es nur mit 1,2,4,8,16.


----------



## Proxy (24 Mai 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle wirst du nicht mit den Sätzen 1,2,3,4,5 arbeiten können,
> den durch die Codierung der Verschalteten Eingänge gehts es nur mit 1,2,4,8,16.



?? du kannst bei deiner Beschaltung bis zu 16 Fahrsätze benutzen für 3 musst du 1 und 2 setzen.


----------



## IBFS (24 Mai 2010)

Proxy schrieb:


> ?? du kannst bei deiner Beschaltung bis zu 16 Fahrsätze benutzen für 3 musst du 1 und 2 setzen.


 
Für diese Binsenweisheit hättest du nicht erst deinen Rechner anwerfen müssen

Klar geht das auch bitkodiert. Aber für seine Testspielchen ist es doch besser wenn er nicht erst anfangen müßte binär zu denken, oder? 

Frank


----------



## Kawayam (25 Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank schonmal für gute und eher lächerliche Beiträge.
Der Motor läuft über die Steuertafel. Nur leider kann ich bei meiner
Verschaltung keinerlei grüne Lampen sehen. 
Meine Verschaltung sieht folgendermaßen aus:
AUS 1: DI16 - X130/1
Verfahrsatzanwahl Bit0-3: DI0-3 - X133/1-4
Verfahrauftrag aktivieren: DI20 - X131/1
Verfahrauftrag verwerfen: DI21 - X131/2

Vielleicht hilft das schonmal weiter. Ich werd jetzt weiter probieren.
Vielleicht kann mir noch jemand nen Tip zu der Konfiguration geben?
Was muss ich dort, abgesehen von den Bauteildaten, eingeben?
Ich bin mir unsicher bei der Telegrammart. Ich habe gewählt: Profidrive - freie Telegrammprojektierung mit BICO???
Was ist mit dem MDI Mode? Muss ich die Anwahl in der Expertenliste auf 1 setzen?
Scheiße, warum ist Siemens nur immer so kompliziert???


----------



## IBFS (25 Mai 2010)

Bei den vielen Fragen von grenzwertiger Detailschärfe versucht man 
anhand der Art der Fragestellung den Wissensstand des Fragenden zu
ermitteln um die Anwort darauf entspechend darauf anzupassen. 

Ich halte es nach wie vor für sinnvoll das STARTER-File mal hier zu posten.
Ohne die konkrete BICO-Verschaltung zu sehen zu können, halte ich mich
für nicht hellseherisch genug eine vernünftige Anwort zu geben. 

Gruß

Frank


----------

